
The Coin? Gold. Its ‘Real Value’? Lady Liberty Is Black - mcenedella
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/13/us/black-lady-liberty-us-coin.html?_r=0
======
RichardHeart
The title literally says that the ‘Real Value’ of this gold coin is that Lady
Liberty is black.

I guess you could calculate the value of a black lady liberty by checking her
price over spot or compared to other coins? I would guess the gold holds
higher portion of the value.

I guess everything needs to look like the cover of a modern schoolbook with
every age/race permutation represented. I would be ok with less stock
photography filler in the world.

